
A simple way to create mobile apps in minutes - jkujawski
https://vimeo.com/177374532
======
kokomo6
Whoa! Can it also do offline scenarios?

------
yurek123
Can I add my own code?

~~~
jkujawski
Apparently, you can add custom js code to make the app more powerful

